# R32 REAR screen



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Greetings 

A friend of mine is on the hunt for a Rear screen since one of his roof tiles let go and come 3stories landing straight into it.. Kapputttt. 

It's a GTS or whatever they are. Same as GTR but please be lenient on the GTR tax. Lol. 

Price and Location via Pm or publicly would help. 

Thanks


----------

